# Good British School in Dubai



## nafe (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I am looking for a good british school for my daughter in Dubai. We have shortlisted two schools, Cambridge International School, Al Garhoud and The Winchester School, Jebel Ali. Which is the better one among this that you suggest.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## dxb2004 (Dec 2, 2012)

I believe it depends on your priorities as each school has its own strengths. I heard a lot of good things about Winchester and it even received a good rating on this year's KHDA inspection. In fact, I am even looking at enrolling my son for FS2 in the next school year, that is if he gets a place. I've been calling the school almost every week and last time, I was asked to call in March 2013 (even though I filed my application online in Feb 2012) as they don't have places at the moment!

As for Cambridge International, they seem to have excellent facilities so I am also considering it for my son - but it's a bit far from where I work (hubby and I work at TECOM area) that's why I am having second thoughts about it. As a working mom, I want to make sure that my son's school is near my office and our home. It depends on your priorities, really 

Did you get a place in both schools yet? Good luck on your decision!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What do you mean by "British School"? A school with British people or IGCSE curriculum?

You should review the thread titled "Schools in Dubai" or click on this link to learn more about the different schools in Dubai: Dubai schools

It all depends on your budget, location and placement. Personally, I haven't heard great reviews of Winchester.


----------



## nafe (Dec 2, 2012)

dxb2004 said:


> I believe it depends on your priorities as each school has its own strengths. I heard a lot of good things about Winchester and it even received a good rating on this year's KHDA inspection. In fact, I am even looking at enrolling my son for FS2 in the next school year, that is if he gets a place. I've been calling the school almost every week and last time, I was asked to call in March 2013 (even though I filed my application online in Feb 2012) as they don't have places at the moment!
> 
> As for Cambridge International, they seem to have excellent facilities so I am also considering it for my son - but it's a bit far from where I work (hubby and I work at TECOM area) that's why I am having second thoughts about it. As a working mom, I want to make sure that my son's school is near my office and our home. It depends on your priorities, really
> 
> Did you get a place in both schools yet? Good luck on your decision!


Thanks a lot. I haven't checked for admissions in both, i have just shortlisted these two on the basis of my budget. I am looking for admission to YR 4.


----------



## nafe (Dec 2, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> What do you mean by "British School"? A school with British people or IGCSE curriculum?
> 
> You should review the thread titled "Schools in Dubai".
> 
> It all depends on your budget, location and placement. Personally, I haven't heard great reviews of Winchester.


I meant IGCSE curriculum. Do you have any reviews on Winchester. My daughter is currently studying in CBSE board. So I am thinking to shift her to British curriculum.
Thanks.


----------



## nafe (Dec 2, 2012)

nafe said:


> Thanks a lot. I haven't checked for admissions in both, i have just shortlisted these two on the basis of my budget. I am looking for admission to YR 4.


I filled the application yesterday and I went to the school and met the registrar. She told that the admissions will only be commencing by next february or march 2013 and told me to contact the school by that time. But I am looking for reviews on the school, I haven't got any proper reviews still.


----------



## amarah (Jan 2, 2013)

hi...im in dubai for only 7 months. my son didnt get admission in good school last year..i submitted application in cambridge and jumeirah college...please send me the opinion if any of your child is stuying there...thanks in advance


----------



## syedafatima (Mar 4, 2013)

Even am looking for british schools in dubai in garoud plz suggest me which school is best


----------



## syedafatima (Mar 4, 2013)

I heard cambridge school teachers doesnt take assesment properly


----------



## Marianab (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes there are lots of but require your priority.


----------



## syedafatima (Mar 4, 2013)

I went to wenchester school and they said they are not taking admissions as now


----------



## syedafatima (Mar 4, 2013)

You filled admission for which schools?


----------



## syedafatima (Mar 4, 2013)

Marianab said:


> Yes there are lots of but require your priority.


"IGCSE cirruculam and fees around 20k aed per annum and near garoud or near to burdubai


----------



## Smir (Apr 5, 2015)

*Dubai british school*

Hi can anyone give me reviews/personal experiences on dubai british school? Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Smir said:


> Hi can anyone give me reviews/personal experiences on dubai british school? Thanks


Hi,
Welcome to the forum
I suggest you take a look here for info on schools:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/42945-schools-dubai-61.html


Best of luck
Steve


----------

